# how to deal, too many puppies



## Object (Apr 11, 2018)

So, I have observed
And am observing
There's too many puppies 
And too many yuppies 
They are, 
As I have observed, 
Abundant
So, 
Would you be willing to assume there is a problem? 
I would. 
For me, 
The only thing that is a problem is, 
Too many. 
Wait. 
Not enough of us. 
Or! 
Too many of them? 
I think the latter. Or what does that mean? anyone? 
Maybe I should define us. 
I mean those who actually have time for an animal. 
Or those with too many things but only crave for more? 
Both 
Well there's always room for change, right?


----------



## FenrirFox (Nov 4, 2018)

Yup


----------



## visionquest3311 (Nov 14, 2018)

I like it.


----------

